# Help me wash my Ikea sofa bed PLEASE!



## lilgreen

We have a Manstad Ikea sofa bed. The seat cushions cannot come off and the fabric cannot be removed. Whenever I try to wash it with a soapy cloth or brush, it leaves big ugly water ring stains. It is so ridiculously dirty, though.

Any suggestions are much appreciated!

Here's the link with fabric specs for more info: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90198978/

thank you!


----------



## littlest birds

The way I clean upholstered couches is with a bucket and a shop vac.

I get it good and wet as I go, and also use a scrubber just like for floors, and then suck the water out with the shop vac and it works great. I usually use bac-out and/or essential oil in the water although it is pretty amazing how many things can be cleaned with just plain water, too. (I don't use soaps or cleaners that would leave a residue BTW.)


----------



## prone_to_wander

I would rent a steam cleaner, like for the floors and use it on the couch


----------



## rainingmayhem

i have the same sofa in blue. i use earth worm spray or sun and eather detargent 1/2 a cap for half gallon buket and let sit for 10-20 mins. i scrub with a hand towle and a tooth brush.

after on part is clean i set a clean towle down and sit on it and move to the next part doing the samething all over in till its fully coverd with towels .

aftrer it cleanand dry i put a fitted sheet on it so at least it might stay clean for longer then

a day.


----------



## rainingmayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilgreen*
> 
> We have a Manstad Ikea sofa bed. The seat cushions cannot come off and the fabric cannot be removed. Whenever I try to wash it with a soapy cloth or brush, it leaves big ugly water ring stains. It is so ridiculously dirty, though.
> 
> Any suggestions are much appreciated!
> 
> Here's the link with fabric specs for more info: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90198978/
> 
> thank you!


look at the post above this one


----------



## stardogs

I have a microfiber couch, so I'm not sure if this will help, but I juuust found a link on pinterest that talks about using alcohol instead of water to clean fabrics that water spot. Planning on trying it out today, myself.

I also use a fitted sheet on the couch as a cheap, simple cover - I was silly and got a light beige couch when we had a single dog that didn't get on furniture. Now we have 4 dogs who enjoy bouncing off things and have a backyard that's too shady for grass. Not a good combo!


----------



## Racs322

Did you ever find an answer about how to clean the Manstad Ikea sofa bed? We have one and it now has some spots on it from our dog (slobber), spilled water, etc. Every time I try to spot treat, a ring is left or a watermark. HELP! Did you find a solution???


----------



## Angela Reyes

Yes yes! Please tell us what you did to clean it and if it worked!


----------



## Mvcgg

Tried the alcohol trick and it didn't work. I've tried folex, water and dawn soap, baking soda..you name it. Even tried to blow dry the soap and water. Rings are still there, and perhaps expanding. Steam cleaner sounds promising, but a little pricey.


----------



## OleLundepluck

On my tan "Manstad" sofa I used the old home-made cleaner. Generally, for tough stains it is 1 part Dawn, 2 parts baking soda and 2 parts peroxide but since the sofa cannot be rinsed, use 1 part Dawn, 2 parts baking soda and 4 parts peroxide. Treat the stain(s) and then rinse with water as best you can and shop vac (I have a Bissell little green clean machine) out the water and let it dry. I have not had an issue with rings. If rings are an issue (it can be depending on some fabrics, especially since too much peroxide can alter color, IKEA fabrics can be tricky. This happened to me on a dining chair.), treat the stains but also use it on the entire piece and then rinse/vacuum so there is no single wet spot. Here is a link to some tips on the homemade cleaner: http://www.sistersshoppingonashoestring.com/peroxide-baking-soda-dawn

I hope it helps!


----------

